# Optimizing Firefox



## drhowarddrfine (Feb 8, 2012)

The actual title of this article is "Optimizing Firefox: Why large applications start slowly on Linux" but I don't know if any of that might apply to FreeBSD, too, so those interested might give it a read. I haven't had a chance to read it myself.


----------



## da1 (Feb 8, 2012)

My eyes were just rapped .


----------

